# Yikes:Wolf/Pyrenees cubs



## Serena (Apr 28, 2004)

I am shaking my head trying to imagine how confused and mixed up thes animals will be...... *sigh* RARE??!?!


Wolf/Pyrenees cubs
http://lubbock.craigslist.org/pet/2365502543.html

1 solid white male with blue eyes, 1 solid white female, & 1 female with multi colored markings on each ear with blue eyes(white body). RARE!!!!!! Ready to go. Parents on sight. E-mail for prices.


----------



## Kazahleenah (Nov 3, 2004)

WHY do people insist in breeding (on purpose) such mixes? The prey drive of the wolf mixed with the guardian instinct of the Pyr.... a shame... those poor pups. Saddest part is, they'll be sold to whomever wants one (thinking it's cool), and chances are, they'll have NO idea why the dogs are so messed up in the head....


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Can you imagine how dangerous these puppies will grow up to be?


----------



## NorCalChicks (Dec 7, 2007)

Definately a bad idea. Being the owner of 2 Hybrids (due to rescueing) I can't imagine why someone would put these two breeds together....oh wait a minute, it's called greed.


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

Wow. 

I'm horrifed and saddened. What a waste and a shame.  Those poor pups. 

I get iffy enough about LGD mixed with Regular Dog. This si just a whole new breed of greed.


----------



## TxHorseMom (Feb 21, 2011)

So sad.


----------



## Immaculate Sublimity (Apr 30, 2003)

mekasmom said:


> Can you imagine how dangerous these puppies will grow up to be?


Doesnt everyone deserve their dream dog? someone must want these puppies since they're being bred. On the other thread you were all about mixing things up a bit just to make a buck. It was ok... even couraged by you, despite the whole mixed breed over-population thing. Now we come up with a mixture that might be dangerous and you're balking? Or is it just small dogs that can be mixed, and big dogs are dangerous? I dont understand the change of attitude.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Immaculate Sublimity said:


> Doesnt everyone deserve their dream dog? someone must want these puppies since they're being bred. On the other thread you were all about mixing things up a bit just to make a buck. It was ok... even couraged by you, despite the whole mixed breed over-population thing. Now we come up with a mixture that might be dangerous and you're balking? Or is it just small dogs that can be mixed, and big dogs are dangerous? I dont understand the change of attitude.


Dangerous is a very different attribute than cute. I would never make dangerous dogs, nor would I own one. Public safety is much more important than worrying about AKC papers. In fact, I don't think wolf mixes or wolves in general should be legally allowed to be kept as pets at all.


----------



## lasergrl (Nov 24, 2007)

The point is probably moot because almost all "wolf" hybrids are GROSSLY exaggerated to content, so much so that it is probably 80 % husky.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I hope you are right.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Some people really are idiots, aren't they?? Why in the world give up 10,000 years of progress in turning wolves into dogs, and go back to wolves??


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

Any dog *can *be dangerous.

These dogs are pretty much guaranteed to be.  

Greed.Braggin' rights. Bah.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

But all those idiot men who think that they will be really macho if they have a wolf (and a black stallion).

I lived next door to a wolf (rescue) and you couldn't get any further from macho. The poor thing rolled over and pee'ed all over itself if you even looked at it. And stink!

Wolves can be dangerous because they can't learn to speak "human". They speak "wolf" and if you happen to speak "canine" well, they are easy to communicate with and wicked smart. But the general run of the public does not speak any "canine" at all. Especially the general run of the public that thinks it would be cool to own a wolf. They expect their dogs to understand human and think they can expect the same from a wolf.

They are especially dangerous to children. A dog sees a running screaming kid as doing what humans do (although it makes no sense, hey, they are family) but a wolf sees a running screaming child as prey.

Great Pyranees X wolf = gigantic wolf= extra big macho man owner. ("I've got a wolf that weighs 160 pounds, Don't I have a huge dick!")


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

A ten pound dangerous little ankle nipper can't do the damage a 150+lb wolf mixed with a huge guarding breed. Some dogs are nasty, but they don't have the physical ability, along with the mental outlook, of killing anything that enters into their territory. A JRT mixed with a shelti might be aggressive from the genetic mixture of the instincts of both breeds, but they aren't going to kill people. They don't have the physical ability to take down a group of 130lb adults. 

Perhaps the pyr genes will calm the wildness of the wolf a bit. The worse thing that would happen would be for the puppies to get the protective instinct of the pyr with the wildness and territoriality of both. It's especially bad when they are going to be HUGE animals.


----------

